# Defeat of the Spanish Armada



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 7, 2005)

The English defeat of the "Invincible" Spanish Armada occurred at the battle of Gravelines on August 8, 1588. Though the English fought with great skill they gave God the glory and indeed he scattered the Spanish ships by means of a tempest. It perhaps one of the most significant battles between Protestant and Catholic forces of the Reformation era.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 7, 2005)

And the Pope's Navy went sailing, sailing, sailing on home.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> It perhaps one of the most significant battles between Protestant and Catholic forces of the Reformation era.



What? You mean their's was a nationalized religion? That is so a violation of Romans 13 and the separation of church and state. Maybe they should have lost as a punishment for elevating biblical religion to the national scale.
Indeed!


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 7, 2005)

And, thank God the British won or else Catholicism would havel likely swamped the Reformation in Britain, and we would probably be 'theapking Cathtillian Thpanith.'

Another marvel of the Providence of God.

_Edited for spelling._

[Edited on 8-7-2005 by LawrenceU]


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LawrenceU_
> ...we would probably be 'theapking Cathtillian Thpanith.'





I guess I get it!


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LawrenceU_
> And, thank God the British won or else Catholicism would havel likely swamped the Reformation in Britain, and we would probably be 'theapking Cathtillian Thpanith.'
> 
> Another marvel of the Providence of God.
> ...



I agree. I was being sarcastic, sadly.
The reason I said it is because whenever I suggest that the Church might actually be successful and fulfill that irritating little clause in the great commission, "make disciples of all nations", people immediately respond with, "but theonomy is wrong. Paul told us to be subject to the magistrates in Romans 13," as though I were actually arguing theonomy or civil resistance.

Granted, it was a low blow.

[Edited on 8--7-05 by Draught Horse]


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 7, 2005)

Jacob, you much have beaten me to the button. I was replying to Andrew's post. How's that cheek? That tongue must have left a mark.


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 7, 2005)

Ryan, Castillian Spanish has a lisp in it.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LawrenceU_
> Jacob, you much have beaten me to the button. I was replying to Andrew's post. How's that cheek? That tongue must have left a mark.



I have issues that I need to deal with.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LawrenceU_
> Ryan, Castillian Spanish has a lisp in it.



thigh gknow


----------



## JohnV (Aug 7, 2005)

What about Piet Hein?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JohnV_
> What about Piet Hein?



Piet Hein 

[Edited on 11-24-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by JohnV_
> ...



Piet Hein was born on November 25, 1577.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



He died on June 18, 1629.


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 17, 2006)

Joy to the World, the Papal Naval fleet is dead!!! Let earth receive her King!! And scuttle the machinations of Rome!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 8, 2006)

Spanish Armada


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> The English defeat of the "Invincible" Spanish Armada occurred at the battle of Gravelines on August 8, 1588. Though the English fought with great skill they gave God the glory and indeed he scattered the Spanish ships by means of a tempest. *It perhaps one of the most significant battles between Protestant and Catholic forces of the Reformation era.*



Emphasis mine. The spin doctors of the mid-20th century sanitized the textbooks to omit this observation. Ironically my 7th grade history teacher mentioned it in class, and most likely she herself was an adherent of Rome. I never forgot that.


----------

